# هل تريد ان تحصل على احدث البحوث العلمية ----> science direct



## ahm_1983 (14 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اضغط على الصورة






سوف تجد الكثير من البحوث والتقارير

اليك بيانات الدخول

lachcm15-----8710772


----------



## التائب من الذنب (14 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله اخي الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## رحيم عزيز العكيلي (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اني بحاجة الى احد البحوث فى اختصاص الهندسةالكيمياوية - في مادة التاكل الكيمياوي للانابيب فى الارض 


رحيم عزيز العكيلي


----------



## حازم نجم (15 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## jassim78 (15 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## softchem (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا: على المجهود اخى الكريم ولكن بيانات الدخول لاتعمل ابدا"


----------



## ahm_1983 (17 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله في الجميع 

اخي الكريم حاول مرة اخرى


----------



## امير العراق (17 أبريل 2008)

اغاتي رحم الله والديك


----------



## ahm_1983 (19 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزا ء او مشكور


----------



## يسران (20 أبريل 2008)

Merci jazilan


----------



## znb (24 أبريل 2008)

think you very much


----------



## mohamed el masry (26 أبريل 2008)

:1:الله يكرمك اول مره الاقى باس ورد لموقع السينس شغاله


----------



## ابراهيمم (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم


----------



## احمد الاسدي (6 مايو 2008)

مشكور يا اخي بس الباسوورد و اليوزر نيم ما بيشتغلوا


----------



## ahm_1983 (10 يونيو 2008)

للدخول الى Science direct



اضغط على هدا الرابط:

http://tinyurl.com/2yyjxz




ثم ادخل ارقام المرور التالية:


lease enter your campus email ID : 000034638

في الخانة المخصصة للباسورد لا تكتب أي شيئ اتركها فارغة كما هي 



ملاحظة: قد تنتهي فعالية بيانات الدخول في اي لحظة.


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله اخي الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------

